# Lost a HUGE Bass today! Question?



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I am changing to braid after my loss of a lifetime fish broke my twelve pound test. I was fishing a private pond around Shulenburg, Tx. which was about two acres and caught a few bass, most about a pound or two. Then out of no where I get a hit and I think that I am hung??? Then the fish takes off line and then I think to myself, a Catfish??? Then I look down and all I see is mouth and a huge belly, no wonder why it did not jump. Then the fish takes off more line and then finally breaks the line. I know everyone in Fayette County heard a slur of cuss words!!! My past lifetime record is 7.84 pounds and this one would of easily toped that. After this I talked to the owner of the property which I was fishing on and he said that a guy caught a 10.12 out of there and he knows of at least a dozen or so 8 pounders. I would of never of thought in that little pond??


For the question, I was using a Lake Fork Worm with a hook and no weight which the bass went away with. I was wondering if the bass would die because of trying to get the hook out of her mouth or could the fish dislodge the hook so that it could be unharmed?

I am fishing with braid for now on!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

gah i cant stand not landing fish like that . ive lost a few over 8 easy also and just wanted to cry ha. now the hook shouldnt be a problem at all for the bass. 

did the line break because of structure, or because you were trying to haul him in ?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

The line broke because of the structure or maybe a weak spot the she made when she hit? The drag was going out smoothly and then my rod just went limp. I am having nightmares now.



big_zugie said:


> gah i cant stand not landing fish like that . ive lost a few over 8 easy also and just wanted to cry ha. now the hook shouldnt be a problem at all for the bass.
> 
> did the line break because of structure, or because you were trying to haul him in ?


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

First thing to do next time is........come pick me up in La Grange or I'll meet you on I-10 and go with you!!! LOL
No really, did you retie any after catching those smaller fish? I have lost some tournament winning fish because I didnt retie enough. After a few of those "heartbreakers" I now retie ever 2 or 3 fish when I"m fishing mono, but like you I am fishing more and more braid. I still use a flourocarbon leader when I'm wacky riggin' or C' riggin' and retie every few fish. A little extra work/time will defiantly save those missed chances. 
One other thing about braid is you'll need to loosen your drag up a little bit and retrain yourself you not set the hook so hard because braid has NO stretch like mono or even flourocarbon, if you dont you'll break a rod or pull the hook out of the fish......trust me......lessons learned my friend!
Sorry to hear you lost the "big one" but the good thing is its still in there and you can go get it next time.
Good luck and PM me for my phone number!!! LOL

Noel


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

the hook will rust and fall out of his mouth in about a day or two so it will live to fight another day


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep - unless it was stainless the acid from the fish will rust it out...

T-BONE


----------



## lizards4bass (Jul 10, 2007)

Hook won't hurt the bass. re-tieing every so often is a good idea. How old was the line. Also storing it in extreme heat like even your vehicle during the day can weaken the line. I carry a rod to work daily, it never stays in my truck. I also change my line about twice a month. Alot has to do with the brand to. Two things I dont pinch pennies on are hooks and line. It can be you were just a victom of circumstance too. Thre's a reason why big bass are big, they're crafty. Sometimes I believe its a game for them also. I fish practicully everyday & almost exclusively for Bass. I've lost more than I can count. IMO I'ld rather lose a big one by it snapping me off than lose a dink by it shaking off a couple feet in front of me(happens quite a bit)!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies! The line was good, Berkley 12 XL. I should of retied but I would of never of thought about a bass that big being in that pond??? I will use braid next time that I am out there.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Those Big Boys will fool ya! SMACK ur line when ya just don't expect it! We have a pond w/ 10--12lb HOGS also--it's fun! Many a break off as the drag is set for smaller fish u can Hoss in and freyed at the knot etc.--

Just means ya gotta get back on that horse! Ha! Bet that pond has some big cats too!
Happy Fishin'!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Braid sucks, big bass break lines, find that drag setting between tight enough to keep them on, and loose enough for a strong run. And, they will haunt your dreams for years.


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

So far I think everythings been said already. Depending on the hook it will probably just rust out, if she doesnt dislodge it first. I seen a few fellas say it and Im a firm beleiver in Braided with a flouro leader. no swivels either....uni to uni or albright. The only Mono I use is cajun red line, other than that, Flouro all the way. If your going to go straight fluoro be sure to use transition, plain ol' fashioned fluoro will carry the ambient light down to your lure and we all know about how line shine big bass can be at times. Good luck next time...and think of it like this.....Shes just gonna be that much bigger next time ya catch her


----------

